# Regular Season Game 78: Houston Rockets vs. Seattle SuperSonics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(52-25)/(18-60)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, April 9, 8:30 PM ET*























































*Alston / Head / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Watson / Durant / Green / Collison / Petro*


*Preview*

*The Rockets don’t want to let up.

They probably could. There is not a lot of movement to be made in the standings, with the Hornets 2 1/2 games in front (three in the loss column) in the Division and the Conference with just five to play.

The Rockets, with the playoff spot assured, said they need the last five games of the season to pick up speed for the post-season. They want to chase more than momentum. They could move into position to have homecourt advantage and as they approach the playoffs unquestionably shorthanded with Yao Ming out, they could use any advantage they could get.

But whatever motivations remain, the Rockets’ intentions to seek a strong finish to the regular season seem to be more than the expected talk.

Tracy McGrady said he would use the week to let his bruised and strained left shoulder heal, but will not miss a game. Shane Battier said he would not sit out to rest his strained left hamstring. Rafer Alston said he plans to come back from his strained left hamstring by Wednesday.

Coach Rick Adelman said he would be careful with every hobbled player, and certainly will not be going 40-plus minutes if he can help it. But with five games left, he said time is running out not to make the playoffs, but to get ready for them.


Notes:
• With his 18 points, rookie Aaron Brooks was the ninth player to lead the Rockets in scoring this season.

• The Rockets matched their season high with six players scoring in double-figures with Dikembe Mutombo, who made 4-of-6 shots, coming two points short.

• For a second-consecutive game, the Rockets held an opponent without a second-chance point in the second half. They had allowed 21 in the first half in Seattle, nine in the first half against the Clippers.

• The Rockets allowed a season-low 12 fourth quarter points in each of the past two games.


Quote To Note: "Considering all we’ve gone through this year —we started very poorly, we had an amazing hot streak, we lose our best player— we ran the gamut of emotions this year. To clinch a playoff spot in arguably the greatest playoff race in the history of the NBA says a lot about this team."— Starting forward Shane Battier.*


*Sonics Update:
• The Sonics need to win their final six to match the franchise-low of 23 wins (1967-68).

• The Sonics play three straight in Texas this week including Dallas on Tuesday and San Antonio on Friday.

• The Seattle Post-Intelligencer says Jeff Green is averaging 13.5 points, 5.1 rebounds and nearly 39 percent 3-point shooting in the past 26 games, compared with 8.6 points, 4.5 rebounds and 15 percent shooting on 3s in the first 49.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Durant needs to step it up this time


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

nah, Durant's used up all his mojo last last game. He shivers under the presense of Tracy McGrady.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

better win since we have a tough 3 games ahead which will likely be the difference between home court advantage or having to get it done on the road


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Bad news... Seattle struggled last night against the Mavs.
Good news... Seattle struggled last night against the Mavs.

At least we didn't score 168 on them so they are extra motivated to try and "spoil our season"

Should be a win, but the mantra of the day "Just take care of business"


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Will TMac be guarding Durant or will Shane lock him down for the first half? I read somewhere that Landry feels like he is at about the mid to high 90's health wise and says he will be dunking again in no time.

Tonight would be a good break out game for him. It would be nice if we could run away with this game early so our stars could get a bit more rest. Freak'in Utah won again but, LA lost meaning if we win tonight we jump up to 3rd.

I'll just take a W but the blowout would be nice! Go Rocks!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> nah, Durant's used up all his mojo last last game. He shivers under the presense of Tracy McGrady.


shut your dirty mouth


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> It would be nice if we could run away with this game early so our stars could get a bit more rest. Freak'in Utah won again but, LA lost meaning if we win tonight we jump up to 3rd.
> 
> I'll just take a W but the blowout would be nice! Go Rocks!


The only way we can get in the top 4 is if we pass the Spurs. Even if the Lakers or Jazz have a worse record than us, they'll be seeded higher because they're division leaders.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It should be an easy game for us. If we lose this game, the next three will not be very pleasant.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*No T-Mac tonight.:curse:*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Head will start in place of T-Mac, but I don't think he'll stay in long against Durant/Green.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn we have alot of turnovers. It is pretty amazing that we can send Scola and Novak out there and dominate Seattle. Man, they are really bad. AB for 3!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Just a follow up, I am not diss'in Scola and Novak. I guess a better thing to say was we could've played our second and third units only and still won by 10.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*More wins this year than last year.:thinking2:*


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*A 48 bench points!:cheer:*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, I'm looking at the box score, Jeff Green's a minus 40?? 

Great team effort tonight. Yes its just against Seattle but everyone played solid and we proved we can take care of business without T-Mac and Yao.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

mtlk said:


> *More wins this year than last year.:thinking2:*


We were suppose to be better this year, right?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We have been better this year.
But the major difference is that Yao wont play in the playoffs.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

WOw I heard Novak scored like 17 points. Is that true?? Can't believe I missed this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Sonics really suck.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

good shootaround novak


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With McGrady out (he said he will play Friday) *and Shane Battier playing just 18 minutes before leaving for the night with a bruised left foot (he is questionable for Friday)*, Steve Novak had a career-high 17 points, making six of 12 shots. Rookie Aaron Brooks added 11 points, and Luther Head, starting for McGrady, had 16, making seven of 11 shots. Even with Head pushed to the starting lineup, the Rockets' reserves outscored the Sonics' 48-20.


I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> The Sonics really suck.


I guess that means Denver sucks too:rofl2:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> We were suppose to be better this year, right?


*But this happened without yao.:raised_ey*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(28, 63, 44) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">SEATTLE SUPERSONICS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3209">Jeff Green</a>, PF</td><td>32</td><td>4-13</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1978">Nick Collison</a>, PF</td><td>38</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>3</td><td>12</td><td>15</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=234">Francisco Elson</a>, C</td><td>20</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3202">Kevin Durant</a>, SF</td><td>39</td><td>10-23</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-7</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>26</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1027">Earl Watson</a>, PG</td><td>37</td><td>7-18</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2780">Johan Petro</a>, C</td><td>21</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1985">Luke Ridnour</a>, PG</td><td>16</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2506">Damien Wilkins</a>, SG</td><td>30</td><td>6-14</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2214">Ronald Dupree</a>, SF</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=512">Donyell Marshall</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=285">Adrian Griffin</a>, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1731">Chris Wilcox</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP DISLOCATED RIGHT FINGER</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>32-88</strong></td><td><strong>2-8</strong></td><td><strong>14-19</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>25</strong></td><td><strong>35</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>80</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>36.4%</strong></td><td><strong>25.0%</strong></td><td><strong>73.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 9 (11)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>18</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>27</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>11</td><td>12</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>18</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>24</td><td>7-11</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>28</td><td>6-11</td><td>2-5</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>21</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>30</td><td>6-12</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>28</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>21</td><td>3-10</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>17</td><td>4-8</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1029">Loren Woods</a>, C</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>39-74</strong></td><td><strong>12-27</strong></td><td><strong>13-17</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>39</strong></td><td><strong>47</strong></td><td><strong>27</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>18</strong></td><td><strong>103</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>52.7%</strong></td><td><strong>44.4%</strong></td><td><strong>76.5%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 17 (22)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 1 SEATTLE ( F Elson 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): HOUSTON (1) - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Bennett Salvatore , Derrick Collins , Bill Kennedy <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,370<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:02<br><p></p></div>


----------

